
CCleaner v5.45 Introduces Data Collection with No Way to Opt-Out - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/ccleaner-v5-45-data-collection/
======
canada_dry
This BS is why I moved to linux several years ago... no more CCleaner, no more
Malwarebytes, no MCAFEE, no forced updates, no forced telemetry...

~~~
overcast
You forgot no more desktop software, and no more games.

~~~
wwhitlow
What are you talking about?!? I have to say that is a pretty poor argument. No
the gaming industry has not moved to adopt Linux as a platform but that is
largely in the AAA games which barely seem to give Windows the time of day as
well. No more desktop software?!? What are you looking for in desktop
software? The open source alternatives to Microsoft Office are not as nice to
put it lightly but there is still enough desktop applications that aren't
trapped in the terminal. Yes I still would more so recommend Linux to people
that are comfortable with the idea of running things in the terminal and
expecting more text based interfaces, but the software does exist.

~~~
overcast
I'm looking for Capture One for editing photos, Final Cut Pro for editing
video, Unibox for Mail, Office Applications, 1profiler for color management(i
don't want to use displaycal), the vast majority of games. AMD video card
support. Those are some off the top of my head.

I use every OS under the sun for various aspects of my life. Linux is not a
desktop OS.

~~~
foepys
> AMD video card support.

Please pick stuff that is actually not available on Linux if you do those kind
of lists. AMD is providing FLOSS drivers to the Linux kernel and mesa for
years now.

~~~
scopecreep
I think you mean to say "Valve has been paying developers to fix the AMD
drivers for years now, since AMD can't be bothered."

------
sahaskatta
It's 2018. Not sure if it's really necessary to use something like CCleaner on
Windows 10. The built in disk cleanup and defrag tools have been perfectly
sufficient.

~~~
accrual
I've found CCleaner convenient for clearing multiple browser histories and
other caches all in one place, even if individually there is a native way to
do so. I also don't usually find a pressing need to upgrade based on the
change log. [0]

Perhaps the negative response will encourage the developers to add a working
option to disable the telemetry. For now, the previous version without data
collection (v5.44) is still available on the file hosting site FileHippo. [1]

[0] [https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/version-
history](https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/version-history)

[1]
[https://filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/85770](https://filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/85770)

~~~
binomialxenon
Bleachbit can do the same things, and is free software with no spying.

------
craftyguy
Does this mean ccleaner will remove itself as it is now crap? (IIRC the
original name was 'crap cleaner')

------
invalid_
Well it is on Microsoft Windows, so users are already accustomed to a
corporation collecting their data without the possibility to opt out. CCleaner
is just adding to the pile..

------
SketchySeaBeast
It's not terribly surprising to see CCleaner decided to make last year's
accidental malware part of the core product.

------
IloveHN84
What a bad move..

------
AdmiralAsshat
The version of CCleaner currently on my Windows 7 PC is easily five years old
at this point. I keep thinking I need to update it, but then another scandal
like this happens and I just leave it alone once more.

------
Zaheer
Any recommendation for alternatives?

~~~
binomialxenon
I'm not sure exactly what your needs are, but Bleachbit seems be pretty
similar in features.

~~~
LinuxBender
I use both on my one remaining windows machine. Both tools wipe additional
data that the other misses. Bleachbit gets more logs and old installers.
CrapCleaner gets more registry cruft. BCWipe clears file slacks and does a
better job with swap / pagefiles and old volume shadow copy snapshots.

Certainly use older versions of CrapCleaner, prior to them getting malicious
code installed. I don't have links to that incident, but you can find it.

